# URGENT, MOBO-PROCESSOR POWER EQUATION



## technomodel (Jul 16, 2004)

Guys, i need a reply urgent.
I'm on a budget of around 30,000 to buy a machine. The mobo-processor equation i had originally wanted was Asus A7n8xEDX-AMD Athlon 2800+.
But the only motherboard able to support the processor available at Kolkata market is Asus A7v8x. So I am in a dillema whether to accept it or go with one of the following
Go for 64 FX and an nforce3 chipset(isnt it too expensive?)
Take an Intel 865 chipset and use either Prescott 2.4 or Northwood 2.8(HT).
What will ur advice be?
p.s.- I am not buying any graphics card right now.
p.p.s-I plan to get two 128mb 400 Mhz sticks, and a 80 gb 7200rpm HDD, probably Samsung.


----------



## Naga (Jul 17, 2004)

At 30 K, DON't go for the Asus. Via chipsets are worthless. Try for an Asus or MSI nForce 2 mobo. GeForce 4 MX, 5.1 sound on board and the money u save on 64 bit will get u a nice 17" Faltron! U can always uprade 2 a better card later on.
As for the HDD, Seagate 120 GBs(7.2K) are going for a song!


----------



## technomodel (Jul 17, 2004)

I have seen that not all mobos with n-force2 chipset have onboard AGP. So can you give me the names of the models which have? I am tired of running around in circles in the market and just want to give my order as soon as i can.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 17, 2004)

If you wish to upgrade in 1.5yrs , here you go:

AMD 2500barton=5000
nforce 2 onboard vid krypton=3.7kk
512mb ddr 333 transcend=4.8k
80gb 7200rpm samsung=3.2k
cabinet=1.5k
17" samsung 762mb=8k


----------



## Naga (Jul 17, 2004)

technomodel said:
			
		

> I have seen that not all mobos with n-force2 chipset have onboard AGP. So can you give me the names of the models which have? I am tired of running around in circles in the market and just want to give my order as soon as i can.



Just visit Asus or MSI sites. Most nForce2 models on the site r available in India.


----------



## Sinnet (Jul 18, 2004)

lol
stick to ASUS A7N8X-E DELUX
u wont get a decent 64 pc for 30k 
buy a ASUS A7N8X-E DELUXE + 2800+ + 256mb ddr 333 + 80gb hdd + LG700S dont go for flatron (not worth the buck) + and any ATX canbinet 
enjoy


----------



## technomodel (Jul 19, 2004)

but A7n8x E delx doesnt have onboard graphics, dude. If  i dont buy a graphics card right now how the hell do I see anything?
Tell me another thing, among 1 mb L2 cache and 800 Mhz FSB, which one increases the overall system stability more?


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 19, 2004)

> Tell me another thing, among 1 mb L2 cache and 800 Mhz FSB, which one increases the overall system stability more?



Stability or performance?? What exactly did u mean here .........


----------



## Sinnet (Jul 20, 2004)

well m8 ppl buy the ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe board not for vale for money but for sheer performance 
if u want smt vale for money go in for a KRYPTON C181G-400 
nForce 400 chipset and onboard gfx 
and a lot cheaper 
enjoy


----------



## technomodel (Jul 20, 2004)

> Stability or performance?? What exactly did u mean here .........


Lets say I want to convert a 1 GB DAT file to DIVX, and at the same time want to write a cd at 48x eith NERO, and do not want to see the machine hang at the slightest hitting of f5. In that case which one will be more imp, cache or fsb?


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 20, 2004)

In the exmaple that u have given not even a 1mb cache or a 800Mhz Fsb is gonna save ur ass! 
whereas if u say u r doin some other forms of multitasking then i guess both will be essential for performance. For stability there are a lot of other factors involved other than the ones u said above.


----------



## technomodel (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey guys i finally bought the machine. I list my conf below:

P4 2.8 Ghzc
Asus P4p800-vm mobo
2*256 DDR400 ram
80 gb Samsung Puma hdd
Benq 52x-32x-52x Writer(by the way, how good is this one? It gives 3 yrs warranty, though.)
17" Samsung monitor
The rest are as usual

I thought about the Prescott, but i read somewhere that it has high latency. I took the Asus as it allows oc'ing and MSI is too damned expensive.
So what do you say, was it a good buy?


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 2, 2004)

No Gfx card ! How much did this config cost ya?


----------



## technomodel (Aug 2, 2004)

around 35k. i plan to get a redeon 9600 next month when my dad gets his salary pack. right now its a bit tight


----------



## svenkat83 (Aug 3, 2004)

Congrats for your New PC.Complete turn around.Finally you went for an Intel based machine. 
But the above suggestions will be definitely useful for me coz I'm looking for similiar machine for my Dad.


----------

